# Husqvarna 350 chainsaw rebuild



## 2uprup (Nov 3, 2009)

I have just got the parts in to rebuild my Husqvarna 350 chainsaw. I bought a top end kit that included the cylinder jug, piston, ring, decompression button, clips, and gaskets. What is the best process to follow. I know I can swap out the parts easily enough, but should I lube the cylinder or piston before I put it all back together? What tricks or tips can you experienced guys lend me? All help is appreciated since this will be my first complete rebuild on my own personal chainsaw.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Jason,

I got the following message when I attempted to post a link for a service manual. Maybe this will count as my second post then I can post the links.

"To be able to post links or images your post count must be 2 or greater. You currently have 1 posts."

"Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post."


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Now for my third post.

Below are two links for service manuals that should answer your questions.

http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm267_hwen1999_1019026-26.pdf

http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm266_hwen2003_1140147-26.pdf


----------



## 2uprup (Nov 3, 2009)

Airman, that is perfect. Thank you very much!


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

2uprup said:


> I have just got the parts in to rebuild my Husqvarna 350 chainsaw. I bought a top end kit that included the cylinder jug, piston, ring, decompression button, clips, and gaskets. What is the best process to follow. I know I can swap out the parts easily enough, but should I lube the cylinder or piston before I put it all back together? What tricks or tips can you experienced guys lend me? All help is appreciated since this will be my first complete rebuild on my own personal chainsaw.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your kit from?


----------



## 2uprup (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought an aftermarket kit from ebay. It was about half the price of the OEM kits. Hopefully the quality is up to par.


----------



## scalo (Nov 12, 2009)

How did you make out with the kit you bought? and if you dont mind me asking what did it cost you and who did you get it from?
-Scott


----------



## 2uprup (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't had time to put it in yet but I got it from username kafar85. There are still a bunch left. The buy it now price is $95.99


----------



## 2uprup (Nov 3, 2009)

Just to update anyone interested. I rebuilt the saw a couple days a ago and the kit I bought fit great. The saw started up in three pulls and ran great!


----------

